

Adding a second hard drive to a Macbook pro - profquail
http://thingsthatmademegowtf.blogspot.com/2009/08/adventure-in-voiding-my-macbook-pros.html?zx=3ed62e147fe25656

======
lukifer
This looks awesome. Tempted to try it with my first-gen MacBook Pro, though
I'd have to settle for an older ATA6 drive rather than SATA.

------
plainspace
Amazing. I'm going to give my new 13" MBP a few more months but this seems
like a great mod.

